# Worst thing you ever did after an argument with your S/O?



## Dubsbelle (Nov 16, 2006)

I've done pretty stupid things like:

Break 5!! "Precious Moments" figurines he bought me over the span of 8 years.

Tore/ripped up some pictures of US/him.

But to date..the worst thing I have ever done after an argument with my boyfriend was: I* shutdown my entire Xanga blog* (4 years worth of blog entries full of memories and good times of US). ALL GONE. All those memories are now irreplaceable.:frown:

Now I feel crappy cos *we made up* UGGGGHHHH..:banghead:

*Tell me I am not the only one who suffers from momentary lapses of pshycho' ness?*

*Whats the worse thing you've ever done after an argument w/your S/O ????? *


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 16, 2006)

I've never done anything like that.

Probably the worst for me is when I go to sleep without fully settling or making up with Chris. We usually try to settle disagreements before the sun sets so they don't keep festering.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Nov 16, 2006)

Probably cry and storm out..but we have never had an arguement THAT big that we cant make up within 2 hours of the arguement.


----------



## alicia8406 (Nov 16, 2006)

You are definitely not alone! I've also done some crazy things, but the one I regret the most is ripping up tons of pictures that we had taken together. I love photos and I always imagined showing my future children all the great moments that their father and I shared together...but now there's a good 2-3 year chunk missing! But don't feel bad because you don't need pictures or a blog to keep the memories, you'll always have them in your heart (awww, isn't that sappy??? :laughing: )


----------



## bluebird26 (Nov 16, 2006)

Dubsbelle I can totally see myself doing that two years ago when I was depressed, but not now. Just make sure you don't do more _damage_ lol next time, sometimes we don't realize how much we hurt someone or ourselves until after it's done.

I agree with Lisa, the worst thing I do now is when I go to bed without talking about it, but when it's 3 or 4 am, I wake him up to give him a hug, but then next morning, we are both sleepy because I woke him up and I can never sleep good after arguing, lol.


----------



## AprilRayne (Nov 16, 2006)

I pawned my wedding ring after I got divorced!! That doesn't really count though. I don't really do much when I'm mad! With my hubby now, we rarely fight or argue! Sometimes my feelings will get hurt for stupid reasons and I've been tempted to do something mean, like, my hubby is a huge, huge soccer fan and when the soccer World Cup was on, we had every single game recorded on our DVR and he hadn't seen a bunch of them yet and was going to record all of them onto DVDs, well I was upset about something and I was tempted to erase every game, but I didn't because I knew how sad that would make him! I try to be mature in my relationship and not do things that can't be undone later!! My ex destroyed every picture that had the two of us in it and that included almost all of the pictures with of us in the hospitol when my son was born. Now my son has no pictures of any good times with his mom and dad and I have hardly any pictures of the day my son was born. I was very sad about that and I realized that just because you're hurt, you shouldn't try to erase the past!


----------



## janetsbreeze (Nov 16, 2006)

the only huge major fight my gf and i have had, we ended up breaking something that was important to both of us, a small decoration. it was both our faults and the memory of that serves as a good reminder of how stupid the fight really was.


----------



## dlwt2003 (Nov 16, 2006)

goofy thing, I threw out the window to the dogs area STUFFED PORKCHOPs that were just to go on the table to eat, BELIEVE me when I say as soon as they hit the ground I thought HOW STUPID.


----------



## Dubsbelle (Nov 16, 2006)

LOL! :rotfl: That is pretty goofy! Mad AND an empty stomach. awwww :scared:


----------



## bluebird26 (Nov 16, 2006)

Oh My! lol I'd be so hurt after that, for real


----------



## Dubsbelle (Nov 16, 2006)

Aww :frown: Thanks!!!!!

Oh great I feel immature now. lol.

Ah well...lesson learned. Never again.


----------



## Sonia_K (Nov 16, 2006)

I have never done any "damage" after an argument with my hubby. He has a much worse temper than i do...he has broken a few things, and regreted it afterwords.

I can never sleep while still angry with my husband, I will keep tossing and turning and eventually wake him up so we can make up.:inlove:


----------



## katrosier (Nov 16, 2006)

Once I stormed out and spent the night at a hotel . I also turned off my cell phone. It was when I first got here to france and I didnt know anyone so he was worried because he knew I wasnt spending the night at a friend's.


----------



## KimC2005 (Nov 17, 2006)

This makes me cringe a little to think about some of the things I have done rashly and without thinking of the consequences later.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have just said hurtful things that I didn't mean. There is definitely some stuff that I still have to deal w/, but its getting so much better. I really try to think about what I say and do before I actually do it. I am glad Daniel never holds that stuff against me, but it makes me sad to know that some of the things I did hurt him a lot. We just kind of have an agreement that we don't bring up the past and we just move forward.


----------



## jessimau (Nov 17, 2006)

I took off the ring he gave me (no, not that kind of ring), put it down on his desk, and walked out. That was majorly symbolic for both of us, like I was ending the relationship. He came out and got me and put it back on me, though.


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 17, 2006)

Oh Lord... I'm known for hissy fits... Haven't done anything regretable yet though!


----------



## sproutwings (Nov 18, 2006)

My husband moved out in September, so I'm not sure if this counts...but I remember hitting the wall with my keys and making a hole...pushing his stereo equipment off of the entertainment center... But he had his moments, too. Like hitting me, choking me, and breaking our only marriage portrait.


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Nov 18, 2006)

iv never done anthing bad, the most i do is cry.


----------



## dentaldee (Nov 18, 2006)

we've had our share of arguments but the only thing that I've done that I regret is calling him a "fat f**k"....i felt horrible immediately!! most of the time I just stop talking to him and like Lisa....I teeter on the edge of the bed all night!!


----------



## StrangerNMist (Nov 18, 2006)

My husband and I have definitely had some spats in the past. We'll end up fighting, but we do end up making up afterward after giving eachother some "cool-down" time.


----------



## Princess6828 (Nov 18, 2006)

Scream, cry, yell, slam doors, stomp, throw things, smash things, rip up pictures - and I'm about to be on my twelfth cell phone if that says anything


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Nov 18, 2006)

throw his clothes all out on the street (how typical huh?)


----------



## han (Nov 18, 2006)

we dont argue or fight often but he really piss me off a couple years ago and i effup his drumset and broke up with him for a few months and didnt speak to him at all every since he's been a good boy but if we are mad we ignore each other untill we calm down then we hug and make up


----------



## rubbercement (Nov 19, 2006)

i would have to say the stupidest thing i do is call him back when he is still mad just so we can argue some more. lol, i dont know why he bothers to answer.


----------



## pretty_pink13 (Nov 21, 2006)

I guess I was pretty psycho, when me and my ex fought, I got pretty violent, I ended up accidently running him over and I almost broke his arm. I think thats about it, I am much calmer these days and don't really fight at all with my current bf.


----------



## Dubsbelle (Nov 21, 2006)

*sigh.

After reading all the posts....I realize I am not *ALONE*! LOL!

Count me in on: Cellphone smashing (my own! Stupid!) &amp; "..._call him back when he is still mad just so we can argue some more_"!

As long as we all learn from our mistakes, no?:whistling: :blush:


----------



## Mouna (Nov 21, 2006)

well with me and my fiance we use to always argue but not anymore but when we do he yells and i yell but usally we argue because its my fault i gatta b honest and i end up cryinggg and den we shut up for a while and den we makeup thats us we never sleep with out making up neverrrr we cant even sleep


----------



## mjt55555 (Nov 22, 2006)

Its okay don't be so hard on yourself just realize how dumb it was, and come up with a plan for how you are going to handle a similar situation in the future.

I usually have say to my b/f..."I love you and I want to work this out ...but I need to think for a little bit and when I come back, I'll listen to everything you have to say, but I gotta go." Then I leave until it becomes more important to me to make things right with him than it does to express my anger.


----------



## Jennifer (Nov 24, 2006)

i like this thread because i thought i was the only one!

let me just say what used to happen with my ex...

it was *bad*. for example, i was blowdrying my hair and he made fun of me when it stopped working all of a sudden, so i took it and chucked it, okay threw it with all my power, at his head. i gave him black eyes, hit him, all the works. what a ****ed up relationship. seriously. he sucked with communication, so i figured that was the only way to get through his thick head.

now, with toby...

we got into our first argument face-to-face last week and he walked away before we both got loud and then he came back and we didn't even have to say anything more before he took me in his arms  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i'm good with communication and so is he, so i don't ever see it escalating to anything more, except of course if something horrible is done, which i doubt.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Nov 24, 2006)

I've never done anything but give the "silent" treament for several days. I do have a relative that painted her husbands rectal area with Absorbine Junior(self heats on contact, used for muscle soreness, etc) when he passed out from intoxication. Now that's wicked evil!


----------



## vanilla_sky (Nov 24, 2006)

we had few pretty bad arguments. worst thing we did WHILE we were fighting was saying nasty words that we both regreted so much after the fight...

but AFTER? I didnt really damage anything ever, but i did some stupid things. I was acting like a baby - staying out in the cold instead of coming back home, and sitting outside by myself for ages. crying all night and somoking one cigarette after another. these are not good memories  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

although recently we havent had bad fights like that, I hope it's a sign that our relationship matured a bit.


----------



## adrianavanessa (Sep 14, 2007)

This is with my current bf. After a huge argument, I took the V3 Pink Razar he got me, broke it in half, took out the SIM card CUT it in half and threw it all out the window. Don't f*ck with me. :idiot:


----------

